# Arrow rules, NFAA bowhunter class



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

You can use whatever points you want. For NFAA the only arrow restriction for bowhunter is all arrows must be identical in size, length, weight, and fletching.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

skiisme753 said:


> You can use whatever points you want. For NFAA the only arrow restriction for bowhunter is all arrows must be identical in size, length, weight, and fletching.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats how I read it. Being kinda new to the sport, I wanted to double check. Thank you.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

NFAA By-laws and Constitution

It is very easy to go to the first page AT Forum, select the search function, then select Advanced Search, then type in "arrow+rules" and select All Open Forums and you'll get 87 hits on specific arrow rules questions.









Teach a man to fish...

Mahly, maybe you should make this and the USA Archery Rules a sticky...


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Funny how the rules in the NFAA change from one year to another. When I shot BHFS, the rules called for screw-in points weighing 125 grains or more. Pin guards were not allowed nor were back bars. Not many people bow hunt with 70 grain glue in points. I know a lot of archers that switch between BHFS and Freestyle depending on which class they have a better chance at winning in. 

I have shot in both classes and there is not enough difference between the two in equipment to have all the extra classes. The next thing allowed by the NFAA in the BHFS class will be a slider sight with a pin. Then the only difference between the two classes would be the length of the front bar as bow you can now have as long of a back bar as you want in BHFS class. Let's face it, people shoot in the BHFS class only to keep from having to shoot with the better archers in the Freestyle class period. If you want to compete with your hunting equipment, then use hunting arrows with screw-in points and take the back bars off and use the same bow you hunt with.

When the NFAA created the BH classes, everything was great for a year or so and then all the archers that could not win in the Freestyle class dropped to the BHFS classes in order to finally win a tournament pushing the real bow hunters to quit the NFAA and create 3D tournaments as a real bow hunting practice. Of course that has changed.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I wish they had a true bowhunter class and the policies for that class were made by real bowhunters. yes the screw in 125 grain point is a good example,another one now days should be a slider sight should be legal because over half of us real bowhunters use a slider sight.for these state and national clubs to use our name bowhunter in their short stabilizer class with target arrows is wrong,it mix`s up young bowhunters thinking its a real bowhunter class which it really is not.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Back in the day we had 125 grn screw in points, Minimum 4 inch fletch, kisser or peep, sight must be of same material (No fiber), 12 inch stabilizer, no level or pin guard, all arrows must match except for normal wear and tear and sight no to exceed 5 inches from front of bow.
Also no marks in the sight window, and string must be of same color so not to be able to use as extra sighting reference. Oh and real speeds were in the 180 fps area. Aluminum arrows, no computer generated tapes, nylon strings and steel cables were the norm. example of sight pins... 1.5 inches between 20 and 60 yards and shooting weights of 70 pounds


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

yep, was it called heavy tackle too ? not bowhunter ?


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

LMAO, and not one of the post that you took a screenshot of says anything about NFAA screw in points...... The last post I found that said anything about screw in points was two years old. But, I guess if the post bothered you so much, why did you click on it? This did turn out to be some pretty good discussion though. 



Rick! said:


> NFAA By-laws and Constitution
> 
> It is very easy to go to the first page AT Forum, select the search function, then select Advanced Search, then type in "arrow+rules" and select All Open Forums and you'll get 87 hits on specific arrow rules questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Rattleman said:


> Back in the day we had 125 grn screw in points, Minimum 4 inch fletch, kisser or peep, sight must be of same material (No fiber), 12 inch stabilizer, no level or pin guard, all arrows must match except for normal wear and tear and sight no to exceed 5 inches from front of bow.
> Also no marks in the sight window, and string must be of same color so not to be able to use as extra sighting reference. Oh and real speeds were in the 180 fps area. Aluminum arrows, no computer generated tapes, nylon strings and steel cables were the norm. example of sight pins... 1.5 inches between 20 and 60 yards and shooting weights of 70 pounds


 I believe rattleman and I are talking about policies 20 some years ago in bowhunter class "heavy tackle" the so called now bowhunter class or as I say short stabilizer class is not a real true bowhunter class anymore ! and as a real true bowhunter we as the largest group of bow and arrow archers in America are confussed when these clubs call it a bowhunter class ? not trying to be negative just can`t figure out why ? many real bowhunters ask me this too ?


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

huteson2us2 said:


> Funny how the rules in the NFAA change from one year to another. When I shot BHFS, the rules called for screw-in points weighing 125 grains or more. Pin guards were not allowed nor were back bars. Not many people bow hunt with 70 grain glue in points. I know a lot of archers that switch between BHFS and Freestyle depending on which class they have a better chance at winning in.
> 
> I have shot in both classes and there is not enough difference between the two in equipment to have all the extra classes. The next thing allowed by the NFAA in the BHFS class will be a slider sight with a pin. Then the only difference between the two classes would be the length of the front bar as bow you can now have as long of a back bar as you want in BHFS class. Let's face it, people shoot in the BHFS class only to keep from having to shoot with the better archers in the Freestyle class period. If you want to compete with your hunting equipment, then use hunting arrows with screw-in points and take the back bars off and use the same bow you hunt with.
> 
> When the NFAA created the BH classes, everything was great for a year or so and then all the archers that could not win in the Freestyle class dropped to the BHFS classes in order to finally win a tournament pushing the real bow hunters to quit the NFAA and create 3D tournaments as a real bow hunting practice. Of course that has changed.


You can and most top BHFS shooters do use a single pin target sight indoors. You can't move it once the round starts, but it's all the same distance. I agree that most in BHFS are avoiding shooting with better shooters.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I shoot BHFS & it's because that's what I hunt with & for more than 30 years now. I see this BS all the time about "avoiding" better shooters. The tourney shooters I know in BHFS shoot that division because it's what they always shoot. 5 fixed pins max & not moving after start, hell my stabilizer is almost 40 years old to. In my early years I did shoot FS, scope & all that & yes, did pretty dam- good.. I suppose Recurve & Longbow shooters are avoiding competition too since they are the minority in todays competition.. Long ago (50s60 maybe even 70s) you were required to use 125 gr tips in BH. Llike in Trad. Longbow today requires WOOD shafts & split finger. In those days we had AA, A, B, C, D class indoors & A,B,C,D class outdoor Men, women, kids FS & BH & Barebow. You WOULD have TWO tournament scores on your card b/4 going into a class in "every round. (You shot top class in those 1st two). Now a days, it's all 3-D & when you do shoot a Field or Target they never put on card unless "asked". Hell, back then we even had a state Broadhead championships shooting PIN sights and B-heads that would not fit thru a 7/8" ring in your class. True, some may look for less competition but I think that's at a minimum.
These are a couple BHFS competitors targets at 50 & 55 yds at the National level. Sandbaggers..

NFAA web page has all the regs for classes posted, go there..


----------

